# ems bag



## Swimfinn (Aug 14, 2012)

i need a bag that i can fit under the seat of my moped that can hold some first response ems gear. i was going to have inside-

my tac knife
scissors
window punch
lots and lots of gauze
roller bandages
gloves
saline
band-aids
alcohol prep pads
medical tape
aspirin
shock blanket
cpr mask
bp cuff
stethoscope
pen-light
patient report forms
tweezers


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 14, 2012)

And why do you need this bag? I suggest you do a search on EMT bags.

Most of the stuff you want to put in there is not needed.

And you won't find much of a sympathetic ear from the folks here when you say you want to equip your POV as a "first response unit"


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 14, 2012)

If it isn't issued to you I wouldn't bother unless you want a basic first aid kit for personal use. Besides calling 911, there isn't much you can/should do. It is also pretty dangerous most times to stop at an accident.

use the search function. There are several threads on this topic as well as any other question you probably have.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 14, 2012)

Moped? That's silly where would you put the light bar?

Lots of threads talking about this. They all pretty much boil down to having gloves and cell phone on you. 

Is this for a college EMS thing or job? Or is it a "just in case" kind of thing. Unless you're required to have it for job/volly I'd stick with the gloves and cell phone and maybe a good flashlight.


----------



## leoemt (Aug 17, 2012)

Why do you want this? You don't need 90% of that. 

I was given a pretty nice trauma kit for graduation from EMT school (its LA Rescue brand). Know what I use it for? It goes on the quads when I go quad riding in the mountains.

If I witness something I will call 911. I may provide bystander CPR if necessary, but I don't walk around advertising myself as an EMT. I won't stop and help if I know help is already coming, unless said help is extremely far away. Where I live this isn't a likely scenario, but when I go to Eastern WA on vacation, help can be 2 or more hours away in some places.  Then I MAY help, depending on the situation, and my safety. 

When I opened my kit, wanna know what was in it? 90% bandages. You can go to walmart and buy them for $5. Don't need a fancy kit. 

Carry a cellphone, nitrile gloves, cpr mask, some bandages and you will be good. Put them in a ziploc and there you go. All you will ever need. 

My trauma kit will never see a emergency that isn't a family member or friend unless I am being paid to operate in an official capacity. Just isn't worth it. I take that back, my oldest daughter might dress as an EMT for halloween, if she does she can carry it when she goes trick or treating. 

Don't waste your money.


----------



## firetender (Aug 17, 2012)

When I'm on the road; car, motorcycle, bus, travel, etc. and always stashed somewhere at home the only emergency equipment I really like to have access to is a good set of sterile trauma dressings and a couple cravats so I can stop a real bleed if necessary.

Sure, I'll throw a pair of gloves in, too!


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 17, 2012)

I agree with everyone above that you really don't need most of that. Also I have no clue how much room is under a moped seat but I am guessing not much so you would be better off with a book bag.

I would never buy this for myself but if some company was paying for it then sure. http://www.meretusa.com/product.php?product_id=776

Meret makes awesome stuff in general but I have seen this bag in person and it is really nice.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 17, 2012)

With all due respect, it would give me an epic laugh if I showed up to a scene with a moped all lit up and teh guy riding it had a first-out bag. 

If you want a bag, by all means go for it. As far as scene safety I don't know how efficient a moped would be when parked in the "fend off" position.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 18, 2012)

NVRob said:


> With all due respect, it would give me an epic laugh if I showed up to a scene with a moped all lit up and teh guy riding it had a first-out bag.
> 
> If you want a bag, by all means go for it. As far as scene safety I don't know how efficient a moped would be when parked in the "fend off" position.



To be fair I was the one who said something about the light bar. 

OP a small basic kit with gloves a flashlight and a high visibility vest (which you should already be wearing on the bike) is all you need. add a cell phone to that and you can handle pretty much anything long enough till the cavalry arrives.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 18, 2012)

NVRob said:


> With all due respect, it would give me an epic laugh if I showed up to a scene with a moped all lit up and teh guy riding it had a first-out bag.
> 
> If you want a bag, by all means go for it. As far as scene safety I don't know how efficient a moped would be when parked in the "fend off" position.



I love seeing college EMS units blazing down campus in their golf carts going all of 4mph with light bars flashing away (no siren thankfully). Doesn't really help when they get stuck behind the frat boy with his iPod blasting oblivious to what is behind him.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 18, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## shiroun (Aug 19, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I love seeing college EMS units blazing down campus in their golf carts going all of 4mph with light bars flashing away (no siren thankfully). Doesn't really help when they get stuck behind the frat boy with his iPod blasting oblivious to what is behind him.



Uhm... golf carts? Schools have that why? We have a full-fledged ambulance equipped to restrain a etOH or druggie, full BLS/ALS kits, etc.


----------



## Undaedalus (Aug 19, 2012)

Gauze
Coban 
Tape
CPR mask
Gloves

PCR's?  Really?


----------



## Tigger (Aug 19, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Uhm... golf carts? Schools have that why? We have a full-fledged ambulance equipped to restrain a etOH or druggie, full BLS/ALS kits, etc.



Because it makes perfect sense for a first responder agency that does not transport and has a lot of footpaths but little ambulance access?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 19, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I love seeing college EMS units blazing down campus in their golf carts going all of 4mph with light bars flashing away (no siren thankfully). Doesn't really help when they get stuck behind the frat boy with his iPod blasting oblivious to what is behind him.



We have these for special events. Full lighting and siren setup + ALS gear. The T3s will actually do ~40 mph if you turn the governor off.


----------



## mintygood (Aug 27, 2012)

I'd just bite the bullet and invest in a toughbook if I were you.


----------

